# Conservation District Phone Number Listings



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I hope this helps the outdoorsmen and women of this site

Alcona SWCD P.O. Box 291, 320 S. State St. Harrisville, Mi. 48740 (517)724-5272 
Alger SCD E. 3720 Munsing Ave, Chatham, Mi. 49816 (906)439-5555 
Allegan SWCD 545 Jenner Dr. Room A Allegan, Mi. 49010 (616)673-8965 
Alpena SCD 1900 M-32 West. Alpens, Mi. 49707 (517)356-6038 
Antrim SCD 106 Depot St. Complex2, Bellaire, Mi 49615 (231) 533-8363 
Arenac SCD 4490 West M-61, S464 15 Mile Rd. Marshall, Mi. 49068 (616) 781-4867 
Cass County SWCD 1127East State St. Cassopolis,Mi. 49031 (616) 445-8643 
Charlevoix SWCD 5-D West Main, Boyne City, Mi. 49712 (231) 582-6193 
Cheboygan County SCD 825 South Huron, Suite2 Cheyboygan, Mi. 49721 (231) 627-3383 
Chippewa SCD 2847 Ashmum St. Sault Ste. Marie, Mi 49783 (906) 635-1278 
Clare County SCD P.O.Box 356, 225 W. Main St.Harrison Mi. 48625 (517) 539-6401 
Clinton County SCD 2343 N. US-27, St. Johns, Mi 48879 (517) 224-8769 
Crawford- Roscommon SCD 606 Lake St., PO Box 156, Roscommon, Mi. 48653 (517) 275-5231 
Delta County SWCD 2003 Minneapolis Ave., Suite 101, Gladstone,Mi. 49837 (906) 428-4076 
Dickinson County SWCD 102 N. Hooper St.,Kingsford, Mi. 49802 (906) 774-8441 
Emmet County 438 E. Lake St., Petoskey, Mi. 49770 (231) 348-0605 
Fenton SCD (Livingston County) 3469 E. Grand River, Howell, Mi.48843 (517) 548-1553 
Galien CountySCD (Berrien County) 3334 Edgewood Rd., Berrien Springs, Mi 49103 (616) 471-9117 
Genessee SWCD 1525 N.Elms Rd., Flint, Mi. 49532 (810) 230-8780 
Gladwin SCD 731 N M-18, Gladwin, Mi. 48624 (517) 426-9621 
Gogebic SWCD 900 River St., Ontonagon, Mi. 49953 (906) 884-2141 
Grand Traverse SWCD 1222 Veterans Dr., Traverse City, Mi. 49684 (231) 941-0960 
Gratiot SCD 1326 E. Center, PO Box 166, Ithaca, Mi. 48847 (517) 875-3050 
Hillsdale SCD 3251 Beck Rd., Hillsdale, Mi.49242 (517) 439-1497 
Houhgton-Keweenaw SWCD 300 Dunston St., Hancock, Mi. 49930 (906) 482-0360 
Huron SCD 1460 S. Van ****, Bad Axe, Mi. 48413 (517) 269-9540 
Ingham Scd 521 N. Okemos St., Mason, Mi. 48854 (517) 676-2290 
Ionia SWCD 1966 S. State St., Ionia, Mi. 48846 (616) 527-4818 
Kalkaska County SWCD 605 N. Birch St., Kalkaska, Mi. 49646 (231) 258-3307 
Kent SCD 38 Applewood Dr., NW, Sparta, Mi 49345 (616) 887-5599 
Lapeer SWCD 1739 N. Saginaw St., Lapeer, Mi. 48446 (810) 664-3941 
Leelanau SWCD 208 W. Main, PO Box 205, Lake Leelanau, Mi. 49653 (231) 256-9783 
Lenawee SCD 1100 Sutton Rd., Adrian, Mi. 49221 (517) 265-5887 
Luce-West Mackinac SWCD 300 Walnut St. Room 221, Manistique, Mi. 49854 (906) 341-8215 
Macomb County SWCD 67533 Main St., Suite D 303, Richmond, Mi.48062 (810) 727-2666 
Manistee County SWCD 8840 Chippewa Hwy., Bear Lake, Mi. 49614 (231) 889-4761 
Marquette County SWCD 1030 Wright St., Marquette, Mi. 49855 (906) 226-9460 
Mason-Lake SCD 862 W. US-10, Scottville, Mi. 49454 (231) 757-3705 
Mecosta County SCD 18715 Chippewa Lake Rd., Big Rapids, Mi. 49307 (231) 796-2650 
Menominee County SWCD PO Box 574 E. 106 South Dr., Stephenson, Mi. 49887 (906) 753-4663 
Mildland County SCD 954 Isabella Rd., Midland, Mi.48640 (517) 832-3781 
Missaukee SWCD 6180 W. Sanborn Rd.,Box 800, Lake City, Mi. 49651 (231) 839-2890 
Monroe County SCD 1137 S. Telegraph Rd. Monroe, Mi. 48161 (313) 241-7782 
Montcalm SWCD 77 South State, Stanton, Mi.48888 (517) 831-4606 
Montmorency SCD Box 415, 12285 Jerome, Atlanta, Mi. 49709 (517) 785-4083 
Muskegon County SCD 1001 E. Wesley Ave. Room 6, Muskegon, Mi.49442 (231) 773-0008 
Newaygo County SWCD 940 W. Rex St., Fremont, Mi. 49412 (231) 924-2420 
Northwest Livingston 3469 E. Grand River, Howell, Mi. 48843 (517) 548-1553 
Oakland SWCD 2891 Dixie Hwy., Waterford, Mi.48328 (248) 673-4496 
Oceana SWCD 1064 Industrial Park Dr., Shelby, Mi.49455 (231) 861-4967 
Ogemaw SCD 240 W. Wright, West Branch, Mi. 48661 (517) 345-4964 
Ontonagon 900 River St., Ontonagon, Mi. 49953 (906) 884-2141 
Osceola-Lake SCD 4361 220th Ave., Reed City, Mi.49677 (231) 832-5438 
Oscoda SCD 204 W. Wright, West Branch, Mi.48661 (517) 345-4964 
Otsego County SCD 202 Livingston Blvd., Gaylord, Mi.49735 (517) 732-4021 
Ottawa SWCD 16731 Ferris St., Grand Haven, Mi.49417 (616) 846-8770 
Presque Isle SCD 240 W. Erie St., Rogers City, Mi. 49779 (517) 734-4000 
Saginaw SCD 178 N. Graham Rd., Saginaw, Mi. 48609 (517) 781-4077 
Sanilac SCD 75 Dawson St., Sandusky, Mi. 48471 (810) 648-2116 
Schoolcraft SWCD 300 Walnut St.,Rm. 221, Manistique, Mi.49854 (906) 341-8215 
Shiawassee County SWCD 1900 S. Morrice Rd., Owosso, Mi. 48867 (517) 725-8512 
South Livingston SCD 3469 E. Grand River, Howell, Mi. 48843 (517) 548-1553 
St. Clair County SCD PO Box 7870, Kimball, Mi. 48074 (810) 984-3001 
St. Joseph County SCD 693 E. Main St., Centerville, Mi.49032 (616) 467-6088 
St.Joseph River SCD (Berrien County) 3334 Edgewood Rd., Berrien Springs, Mi. 49103 (616) 471-9117 
Thornapple-Grand SCD (Eaton County) 551 Courthouse Dr. Suite 3, Charlotte, Mi.48813 (517) 543-5848 
Tuscola SCD 1075 Cleaver Rd., Caro, Mi. 48723 (517) 673-8174 
Van Buren SWCD 219 Paw paw St., Suite 200 Paw Paw, Mi. 49079 (616) 657-4030 
Washtenaw SCD 7203 Jackson Rd. Ann Arbor, Mi. 48103 (313) 761-6721 
Wayne County SCD 5454 Venoy, Wayne, Mi. 48184 (313) 326-7787 
Wexford County SWCD 7192 E. 34 Rd., Cadillac, Mi. 49601 (231) 775-5458

If you find any numbers that are not correct please post a correction.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Conservation districts on the web:

http://www.nacdnet.org/resources/MI.htm


For Missaukee conservation district, change "Box 800" to "Suite 3".

Correct phone number, 231-839-7193.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow
Thanks fo the investment of time and energy you put in to help us all out


----------

